# I'm following suit



## swarlesbarkely (Mar 19, 2013)

I recommend you guys make an account on android forums since that's where billard is and he was our main dev


----------



## hardkick (Apr 2, 2013)

i don't have any idea any ways i will find him for sure


----------

